# Inversão térmica - Como prever e quantificar?



## Paulo H (2 Jan 2013 às 00:40)

Podemos prever com alguma exatidão, o grau de amplitude de uma inversão térmica, num determinado local?

Exemplo: 
1. Penhas Douradas
Tmin=0C
Alt= 1380m

2. Covilhã (aerodromo)
Tmin=??
Alt=450m

a) Cálculo estimado da Tmin na Covilhã (aerodromo)
- Sem inversão: 
Tmin > Tmin (P.Dour.)+ (1380-450)/(100*0.65) = 0 + 6 = Tmin > 6C
- Com inversão: 
Tmin < Tmin (P.Dour.) = Tmin < 0C
- Situação intermedia
Tmin (covilhã) entre 0C e 6C: provavelmente uma inversão térmica incompleta ou impedida, exemplo: 
 aumento da intensidade do vento que irá misturar as camadas de ar desde a superfíce
 entrada de uma massa de ar diferente daquela que estava instalada
 Aquecimento diurno (ex: dissipação de neblina)

Já sabemos as condições que favorecem a ocorrência de inversões térmicas: 
- Tempo anticiclonico (de preferência pressões elevadas >1025mbar)
- Vento fraco (de preferência nulo)
- Topografia do local: terras baixas relativamente à área próxima envolvente (de preferência, vales ou locais protegidos na base de elevações montanhosas).
- Inexistência de nebulosidade (de preferência céu limpo)

Mas aqui a questão é mais profunda. Podemos prever que o desvio de temperatura seja de 1C, 5C, 10C?? Existem indicadores/índices que nos possam auxiliar a estimar o desvio? Exemplo: cape, li, shear, humidade relativa, grau de nebulosidade, subsídencia do ar...??


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2013 às 01:22)

Paulo H disse:


> Podemos prever com alguma exactidão, o grau de amplitude de uma inversão térmica, num determinado local?





Paulo H disse:


> Mas aqui a questão é mais profunda. Podemos prever que o desvio de temperatura seja de 1C, 5C, 10C?? Existem indicadores/índices que nos possam auxiliar a estimar o desvio? Exemplo: cape, li, shear, humidade relativa, grau de nebulosidade, subsídencia do ar...??



Questões muito pertinentes, alias já me questionei inúmeras vezes ,dado que a inversão térmica é  um fenómeno que sempre me suscitou interesse.
Todos nós já vimos que o IPMA, não consegue prever o valor exacto de temperatura mínima em vilas/cidades onde ocorrem inversões térmicas,locais como Alcacer do Sal,Alcobaça,Torres Vedras,Abrantes,Aljezur,Arouca,Coruche,Tomar etc. Mesmo lá fora, noto que acontece o mesmo, em cidades onde também ocorrem inversões térmicas como por exemplo Sarajevo,Skopje e Erzurum.
Tenho feito medições num vale do concelho de Mafra, e numa certa noite o vento era nulo, o arrefecimento era acentuado,entretanto o vento soprou a uma intensidade de 2 km/h, originou logo uma subida de temperatura cerca de 2,5ºC.É sem duvida difícil prever a mínima exacta proporcionada pela acumulação de ar frio num fundo de vale.



Paulo H disse:


> Já sabemos as condições que favorecem a ocorrência de inversões térmicas:
> - Tempo anticiclonico (de preferência pressões elevadas >1025mbar)
> - Vento fraco (de preferência nulo)
> - Topografia do local: terras baixas relativamente à área próxima envolvente (de preferência, vales ou locais protegidos na base de elevações montanhosas).
> - Inexistência de nebulosidade (de preferência céu limpo)



Acrescentaria mais 4 condições  que podem favorecer uma inversão térmica ainda mais forte:

-Vegetação rasteira ao longo das vertentes.
-Exposição das vertentes(de preferência N/NE/NO).
-Tipo de solo(pedregoso/arenoso),junto ao fundo do vale.
-Ausência de edificado ao longo das vertentes.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jan 2013 às 01:38)

Exacto, por aqui vejo o mesmo. Portalegre está "abrigada" pela Serra de S. Mamede a N, NE e E, aqui onde vivo estou numa das zonas mais baixa da cidade, só tenho inversões se o vento for absolutamente nulo. Ainda há dias estava com 3,5ºC, 2 km/h bastaram para me aumentar a temperatura para... 5ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (2 Jan 2013 às 11:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Questões muito pertinentes, alias já me questionei inúmeras vezes ,dado que a inversão térmica é  um fenómeno que sempre me suscitou interesse.
> Todos nós já vimos que o IPMA, não consegue prever o valor exacto de temperatura mínima em vilas/cidades onde ocorrem inversões térmicas,locais como Alcacer do Sal,Alcobaça,Torres Vedras,Abrantes,Aljezur,Arouca,Coruche,Tomar etc. Mesmo lá fora, noto que acontece o mesmo, em cidades onde também ocorrem inversões térmicas como por exemplo Sarajevo,Skopje e Erzurum.
> Tenho feito medições num vale do concelho de Mafra, e numa certa noite o vento era nulo, o arrefecimento era acentuado,entretanto o vento soprou a uma intensidade de 2 km/h, originou logo uma subida de temperatura cerca de 2,5ºC.É sem duvida difícil prever a mínima exacta proporcionada pela acumulação de ar frio num fundo de vale.
> 
> ...



Ainda bem que partilham comigo, a pertinência do desafio que é ter uma base metódica para a previsão de uma temperatura mínima, num local em que ocorra inversão térmica. 

Indiquei a Covilhã (aerodromo) apenas como exemplo, em relação a Penhas Douradas (relativamente próxima).

As condições que apontaste são sem dúvida válidas. Mas para além destas condições "estáticas", embora algumas possam ser sazonais (ex: albedo da vegetação rasteira ou até do solo), importa também conhecer se existem variáveis dinâmicas afetas ao perfil vertical no local.

Se tudo dependesse das condições "estáticas" específicas de um local, seria relativamente mais fácil prever quantos graus será o desvio.. Neste sentido, essas condições passam a ser constantes do local. Mas são as condições "dinâmicas" que se comportam como variáveis e impedem uma melhor previsão, exemplo:
- intensidade do vento
- sentido do vento (tendo em conta a morfologia do terreno)
- duração da exposição ao vento

Efetivamente a razão de maior peso, que constitui a dificuldade na previsão acertada, de temperatura mínima, é o fator "Vento"!

Mas mesmo assim, ainda seria difícil acertar mesmo com vento nulo ou até 3.6km/h (1m/s)!

Tenho muita curiosidade em conhecer outras variáveis dinâmicas (além do vento) que possam influênciar na temperatura mínima alcançada!

Deixo a questão em aberto..


----------



## rozzo (2 Jan 2013 às 11:23)

Penso que para fazer alguma fórmula empírica para isso, teria de ser sempre "alimentada" com valores de observação real do local a prever, e tentar usar como variáveis predictoras a temperatura prevista pelo modelo, a intensidade do vento, e quem sabe a direcção, todas variáveis que vocês já referiram, ou até outras, depende...
Sendo uma coisa tão específica e particular nunca será fácil grande exactidão, mas existem inúmeros métodos de pós-processamento de dados "em bruto" de modelos para ajustar a realidades locais, métodos estatísticos mais ou menos complexos, que como disse, são sempre "alimentados" por observações reais do local onde queremos prever.

Imagine-se por exemplo um modelo super-simplista, apenas baseado na temperatura prevista no local pelo modelo, e ajustado de acordo com o vento, por exemplo:

Tmínima  =  c1 x Tmodelo  +  c2 x Vento10m  +  c3

Bastaria ter um histórico com as observações reais da Tmin nesse local, e das temperaturas e vento previstos pelo modelo para esses dias e para esse local, e aplicando um modelo simples de regressão (semelhante aos que se aprendeu na escola), os coeficientes c1, c2 e c3 eram determinados para esse sítio, e depois era apenas aplicar a equação para previsão.

É claro que isto é uma versão super simplista, que dificilmente terá "demasiado" rigor, mas sim é possível claro e com testes suficientes para escolha das variáveis certas para cada local, daria para ter resultados bastante satisfatórios. 
E naturalmente, há métodos bem mais complexos, muito menos triviais de implementar, que poderão ainda dar melhores resultados, mas era apenas um exemplo de algo simples como o que perguntavam, facílimo de testar e implementar. Que sei que se bem aplicado funciona, pois trabalho bastante com modelos desse tipo, não para o efeito que pretendem, mas para outro tipo de dados/variáveis.

Mas há uma coisa que é importante realçar ao ver os vossos posts, ao contrário do que se possa pensar, adicionar demasiada informação ou variáveis não vai melhorar os resultados mas sim piorar, pois obviamente os erros inerentes a cada uma dessas estimativas vai causar "confusão", ou anulação ou exagero dos mesmos ao colocar demasiada informação. Por isso o ideal é mesmo procurar o modelo o mais simples possível, com menos variáveis possíveis, especialmente se o histórico de observações para construir o modelo não for muito longo. Na verdade o ideal é mesmo ter 2/3/4 variáveis ESSENCIAIS sem as quais nem sequer faça sentido tentar prever (p.ex temperatura, vento, nuvens) que as outras coisas que referem como vegetação, etc etc, no fundo já estão "incorporadas" a partir do momento em que ao aplicar o modelo a cada local se obtêm constantes diferentes para o peso das variáveis essenciais (nos tais c1, c2, c3). Pois esses tais coeficientes já são específicos para cada local, ao estarmos a construir o modelo com observações do local em questão.


----------



## stormy (2 Jan 2013 às 21:29)

Muito importante para a ocorrencia de inversões são não só situações de vento fraco e céu limpo ( tempo anticiclonico, mas não de margem, o anticiclone tem de se centrar mesmo em cima), mas tambem, a humidade...os pontos de orvalho teem de ser baixos para que o arrefecimento seja o mais rapido e eficaz possivel.
Para a inversão durar durante o dia, é importante que se formem nuvens no seio da camada de inversão ( nevoeiros radiativos), que refletem a luz solar e tornam a massa de ar dificil de aquecer ( Ver- Calor especifico da agua/diagrama de fases) e tambem é importante a insolação ser em geral fraca, sendo que os meses mais favoraveis são N,D e Janeiro.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (3 Jan 2013 às 21:38)

Mas isto é muito relativo.

Porque, mesmo se ocorresse uma forte inversão térmica, uma localidade da zona da Serra da Estrela a 300m/400m de altitude localizada num vale, penso eu que nunca teria uma temperatura mais baixa que a Torre, a quase 2000m de altitude. São muitos metros a menos/mais Acharia muito curioso, se isso acontecesse.

Mas...falando a sério..o que é realmente uma inversão térmica? Acho que não tem muita coisa a haver do que o que está na Wiki, pois não Fala qualquer coisa sobre poluição atmosférica...
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inversão_térmica

Que eu saiba, inversão térmica, é simplesmente, numa versão mega-resumida,  a acumulação de ar frio junto á superfície terrestre.(o contrário do gradiente térmico). Já para não falar dos seus fatores e etc..

Podem-me esclarecer isto tudo

Obrigado, desde já


----------



## stormy (3 Jan 2013 às 22:59)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Mas isto é muito relativo.
> 
> Porque, mesmo se ocorresse uma forte inversão térmica, uma localidade da zona da Serra da Estrela a 300m/400m de altitude localizada num vale, penso eu que nunca teria uma temperatura mais baixa que a Torre, a quase 2000m de altitude. São muitos metros a menos/mais Acharia muito curioso, se isso acontecesse.
> 
> ...



A defenição na wikipédia está correcta, e a inversão térmica é somente uma inversão da regra geral que é " A temperatura desce com a altitude"...
Há por vezes camadas da atmosfera que de facto estão mais quentes do que as que estão por baixo delas, e isso pode ser devido a vários factores...seja arrefecimento diferencial,  advecção de ar quente por cima de ar frio, etc.

As camadas de inversão, de facto, acumulam poluentes, pois estes estando integrados numa massa de ar fria que está coberta por uma massa de ar quente, não se conseguem escapar dessa camada de ar fria, ficando ai acumulados...nas grandes cidades é um problema grave.

Alias, o problema é tão grave que em alguns paises há previsões da "qualidade do ar" em que basicamente se estuda a possibilidade de inversões, ou se procuram identificar situações atmosfericas particularmente estaveis que sejam boas para a acumulação de poluentes, e essa informação é dada ao publico, as pessoas com doenças cronicas são aconselhadas a tomar precauções, por exemplo, as crianças asmaticas podem ter de reforçar as doses de medicação, ou os doentes com enfisema a usarem mascaras..


----------



## Chingula (28 Fev 2013 às 15:17)

"Inversão térmicaOrigem: Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre. 
Inversão térmica é uma camada atmosférica de centenas de metros de espessura que ocorre no topo da camada limite planetária (CLP), a uma altitude da ordem de 1 km sobre áreas continentais, e onde o gradiente térmico (gradiente vertical da temperatura do ar) decresce com a altura, numa razão inferior a 10 graus por km (gradiente adiabático)".

Não concordo com esta definição de inversão térmica dada na wikipédia, por ignorar outras situações. 

Considerando a troposfera, camada da atmosfera onde se dão os fenómenos meteorológicos mais relevantes e que se estende da superfície até à tropopausa (na nossa latitude varia entre cerca dos 5000 mt até aos 12000 mt - conforme a massa de ar e época do ano).
Existem 4 tipos de inversão térmica:
1 - Inversão de radiação...praticamente todas as noites devido ao arrefecimento nocturno. a descida da temperatura junto ao solo é mais acentuada que na camada imediatamente superior - especialmente em noites sem vento e sem advecções significativas.
2 - Inversão de subsidência, associada a anticiclones (núcleos de altas pressões) - na base destas inversões de temperatura, muitas vezes, surgem os estratocumulos. esta situação é a única considerada como inversão térmica na Wikipédia...na camada superior, da base da inversão o ar seca repentinamente.
3 - Inversão frontal, quando à subida da temperatura na camada superior da base da inversão, corresponde também uma subida da humidade. Indica a aproximação de ar mais quente e com maior conteúdo em água.
4 - Nas situações de inclusão de ar estratosférico nas camadas mais baixas da troposfera. Situações de grandes movimentos verticais.

O conceito de camada limite cientificamente aceite é uma generalização para estudos académicos...os Meteorologistas sabem ser variável conforme as situações meteorológicas. Uma situação de inversão de radiação pode implicar 100 ou poucos mais metros de camada limite...forte instabilidade pode levar essa camada limite até à tropopausa...milhares de metros.
Outra ideia que também discordo...é sobre o gradiente térmico vertical.
Está identificado um gradiente térmico vertical de cerca de 10ºC/km para o ar polar...e de cerca de 6ºC/km para o ar subtropical marítimo - sendo valores aproximados...claro que quando ocorrem inversões de temperatura estes valores são alterados...noutros casos, como no nosso verão, o gradiente térmico vertical junto à superfície é, durante a tarde superior, a 10ºC/km - são as chamadas superadiabáticas que induzem a célebre "nortada".


----------



## CptRena (28 Fev 2013 às 15:38)

Chingula disse:


> "Inversão térmicaOrigem: Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre.
> Inversão térmica é uma camada atmosférica de centenas de metros de espessura que ocorre no topo da camada limite planetária (CLP), a uma altitude da ordem de 1 km sobre áreas continentais, e onde o gradiente térmico (gradiente vertical da temperatura do ar) decresce com a altura, numa razão inferior a 10 graus por km (gradiente adiabático)".
> 
> Não concordo com esta definição de inversão térmica dada na wikipédia, por ignorar outras situações.
> ...



Boas

Se dispuser de algum tempo livre pode tomar a liberdade de editar essa página da wikipedia com dados mais acertados, se assim o achar.
Eu não conheço as inversões ao pormenor para poder dizer se está bem ou não. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Chingula (1 Mar 2013 às 14:21)

CptRena disse:


> Boas
> 
> Se dispuser de algum tempo livre pode tomar a liberdade de editar essa página da wikipedia com dados mais acertados, se assim o achar.
> Eu não conheço as inversões ao pormenor para poder dizer se está bem ou não.
> ...



Não me sinto vocacionado para formador, num mundo cheio de sábios(?), apenas intervenho em áreas que me são familiares e fizeram parte do meu dia a dia por mais de 30 anos. Tenho muito respeito por este fórum, embora nem todos os intervenientes tenham a consciência da profunda ignorância que ainda existe nesta área (Meteorologia)...as minhas intervenções são um pouco de franco-atirador e apenas, e só, quando o que está em discussão me parece(?) errado e quando tenho respeito pelo tema e seus intervenientes.
No meu entendimento o fórum é importante mas a meteorologia é demasiado complexa para quem rejeita a física e/ou a geografia...ou seja, a aquisição de conhecimentos apropriados...a leitura dos resultados dos modelos fisico-matemáticos, hoje, amplamente disponibilizados na Net não nos transforma em Meteorologistas...


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mar 2014 às 10:03)

Este local remoto do México regista inversões térmicas impressionantes, no Ogimet é dificil aparecer um sitio com extremos térmicos diários tão agressivos. 

Segundo vi no Google earth a intensidade da inversão deverá  estar relacionada com o facto de ar ficar aprisionado junto à cidade, pois tanto a norte como a sul do fundo de vale, a cota é ligeiramente mais elevada.

Estive a consultar o histórico da estação,registos surreais.


















Prever e quantificar isto? Tarefa impossível.
Acumulação de ar frio/Inversão térmica é e sempre será um fenomeno muito complexo.


----------



## Paelagius (29 Mar 2014 às 11:55)

Não sei se é percetível o efeito do nevoeiro no lado esquerdo da imagem. Julgo que a esteira do escoamento (evidenciado pela dobra do lado esquerdo da imagem) seja causada pelo arco da Ponte Arrábida. Vou aguardar por mais episódios que reúnam estas condições, como o nevoeiro confinado apenas no vale do estuário, para registar de outros pontos onde consiga ver ambos os lados da ponte.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Mar 2014 às 12:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Este local remoto do México regista inversões térmicas impressionantes, no Ogimet é dificil aparecer um sitio com extremos térmicos diários tão agressivos.



Registos absolutamente impressionantes !


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2014 às 14:55)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Registos absolutamente impressionantes !



Mesmo, para alem da cidade de _*Temosachic*_, existe outra cidade mexicana com registos incríveis, falo de *Tepehuananes*.

19 de Janeiro de 2011.
Minima: *-8ºC*
Máxima: *28,4ºC*

Fonte: http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...=2011&mes=01&day=30&hora=12&ord=REV&Send=Send


----------



## Norther (31 Mar 2014 às 01:28)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Mas isto é muito relativo.
> 
> Porque, mesmo se ocorresse uma forte inversão térmica, uma localidade da zona da Serra da Estrela a 300m/400m de altitude localizada num vale, penso eu que nunca teria uma temperatura mais baixa que a Torre, a quase 2000m de altitude. São muitos metros a menos/mais Acharia muito curioso, se isso acontecesse.
> 
> ...



Boas 4ESTAÇÕES , é só para referir que em Novembro do ano passado, 2013, ouve dias em que na Torre a temperatura mínima não baixou dos 0ºC e no fundo do vale da Cova da Beira, junto ao rio Zêzere, andou a rondar os -6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2014 às 02:00)

Existem alguns estudos sobre essa temática realizados na zona da serra da Estrela.
Deixo aqui  2  muito interessantes.

http://revistas.rcaap.pt/finisterra/article/view/1647/1341

http://www.researchgate.net/publica..._climatopes_of_the_Serra_da_Estrela_(Portugal) (Carregar em view)


----------



## NunoC (15 Abr 2014 às 12:44)

Sou iniciante neste temática e adoro ler os vossos comentários. Estou a aprender bastante. Obrigado a todos!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Ago 2014 às 22:30)

Registos incríveis...inversões notáveis.  

As inversões térmicas sul africanas são de longe das mais agressivas que alguma vez observei no ogimet.


----------



## 1337 (27 Ago 2014 às 22:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Registos incríveis...inversões notáveis.



Porra isso é impossível, não consigo acreditar em tanta diferença assim abrupta, não dá mesmo...


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Ago 2014 às 22:41)

1337 disse:


> Porra isso é impossível, não consigo acreditar em tanta diferença assim abrupta, não dá mesmo...



Não creio que seja impossivel, basta consultares os dados de dezenas de estações sul africanas,até te assustas. 
A maior amplitude que registei foi de 27ºC (8ºC/35ºC) e já achei brutal...agora estes 37ºC...é de loucos.


----------



## camrov8 (28 Ago 2014 às 18:06)

são áreas deserticas e secas perdem calor muito rapido são valores bastante normais, temos ideias erradas de África faz mesmo muito frio a noite nas savanas


----------

